
UBS Global Real Estate Bubble Index - cfontes
https://www.ubs.com/global/en/wealth-management/chief-investment-office/key-topics/2017/global-real-estate-bubble-index-2017.html
======
pcr0
I wish the page had a short explanation on how the bubble index was
calculated.

From the PDF: _The Index score is a weighted average of the following five
standardized city sub-indices: priceto-income and price-to-rent (fundamental
valuation), change in mortgage-to-GDP ratio and change in construction-to-GDP
ratio (economic distortion) and relative price-city-to-country indicator. The
price-city-to-country indicator in Singapore and Hong Kong is replaced by an
inflation-adjusted price index. The approach cannot fully satisfy the
complexity of the bubble phenomenon. We cannot predict if or when a correction
will happen. Hence, “bubble risk” refers to the prevalence of a high risk of a
large price correction._

~~~
soVeryTired
Banks loooove making indices. They're normally poorly researched and not
carefully thought through.

